
Facebook asks users for email passwords, then “accidentally” uploads contacts - alistairSH
https://gizmodo.com/facebook-asked-some-users-for-their-email-passwords-th-1834129792
======
ylere
Other discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19688460](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19688460)

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've moved the comments there.

